# RFA shipmates



## the brit (Jan 31, 2010)

looking for anyone who knew me worked RFA from 1980-1988 john(harry) worth great memories great trips great crews any one who knows me drop me a line now living in montreal.
anyone know of a terry goddard from plymouth went to sea with BP in 1980 best buddie at school in plymouth uk not seen or heard from him since any info would be great.


----------



## steve mclean (Sep 2, 2009)

some rfa ships will be in canada this year i know fort george will be one of them as i am join it bye steve mclean


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

you seem to get that ship quite often Steve,
Mick S


steve mclean said:


> some rfa ships will be in canada this year i know fort george will be one of them as i am join it bye steve mclean


----------

